

Top Ten Percent - mmozuras
http://codingfearlessly.com/2013/12/02/top-ten-percent/

======
edvinasbartkus
Top ten is not the target. Top ten can mean that we are number one or in top
1%. The reason why top ten can be used in discussion is that to compare top
ten companies with each other is really difficult. I guess, all top ten
companies have their target to be number one. But when each tries to be better
than other you can't say who is the number one then.

As the author of the saying I did not intend to say that it is enough to be
just in top ten. Just when one milestone is completed then let's go for
another one.

